# U.S. Army official training film - 1952



## mariomike (25 Jul 2018)

I'm usually not much for training films, but the title of this one caught my eye:

"Japanese Bride in America"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQZ5NBKmhpo

Being a Japanophile for many years, I had to check it out.

It was intended to be shown only to American servicemen who were marrying Japanese women during the Occupation.

It tells the story of an American soldier named Walter Lutz who met Miyako ( nee Furuki ) on Christmas Day, 1945 near Yokohama.

They got married, and she came back to Cleveland with him, when he got out of the army after the war.

A couple of interesting things. These are not actors. This is the real couple and their families.

Also nice to know that they stayed married. Walter passed away in his 90's. As of a couple of years ago, Miyako was still alive. Perhaps she still is.

They had two daughters who both became well known,

Adelle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelle_Lutz

Tina
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tina_Chow


----------

